# Latest Apple Patent: wow...



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/apple-patent-gui-iphone/

From the Comments:
"And here I thought a patent had to be "novel (not previously known or described in a publication), 'non-obvious' (a form which anyone in the field of expertise could identify), and useful". - Legal Definition"

The patent system seemed broken before, but not it's clear that it's hedging on the point of no return.


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

The patent office has to make their quota by stamping approved apperently...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wait.. so.. what is the patent? Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://news.ycombina...item?id=4263373



> > > My understanding is that patents are pretty much awarded without any kind of real validation step and it's up to future litigation to decide what's valid and what isn't.
> 
> 
> Your understanding is correct. This doesn't mean squat. It just means they filed their application correctly and it passed the most minimal levels required. If this stands up in court, that would be a different and truly unfortunate matter.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

True enough, but thus far Apple is doing pretty well at getting injunctions put in place before the validity of the patent is confirmed.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

This can eaisly be thrown out thus until it has been enforced and upheld, I wouldn't worry about it.

Also, it is sad how patents have been the new battlefield, in the end, consumers lose and lawyers win.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

If the first caveman to make fire had patented the idea of cooking food, we'd still all be eating raw meat. Apple makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Project Glass can't come quickly enough. Once PG becomes mainstream, all GUI smartphones will become obsolete (including iphone) and Apple can go f*ck themselves.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Project Glass can't come quickly enough. Once PG becomes mainstream, all GUI smartphones will become obsolete (including iphone) and Apple can go f*ck themselves.


That won't happen unless you think the world will end up like it was in Demolition Man lol. No one can afford Project Glass and frankly I believe most wouldn't use it either.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Project glass is way too creepy for me. Anyone that looks into it further should feel the same way I hope.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No one can afford Project Glass


You're making this assumption based off of the price they charged the people at I/O?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> You're making this assumption based off of the price they charged the people at I/O?


So you think they charged the attendees more than they will release it for? That seems dumb IMO.


----------

